# Delta/Rockwell Table Saw??



## smb (Dec 13, 2011)

Found this saw for sale today. I'd like to get a solid all purpose saw. Price is just $50. Any idea what this saw is and whether the price is right? The ad says that it "runs well". Anything to beware of with this saw. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The old Rockwell Delta stuff is fairly well regarded overall, but I don't know much about that saw. The wings, fence, and handwheels should be worth at least $50 in parts. From the pic, it looks like the fence is on backwards, but it could just be the pic....easy enough to fix. If it's got a belt drive induction motor that runs, it's a steel at $50. Let us know how you make out. Be sure to find out if it'll run on a standard 120v circuit.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

The fence is on backwards. Turn it around before using. Have the seller start the saw and listen very carefully for worn bearing noise. With the saw NOT RUNNING, tilt the blade through its range and feel for smoothness (no broken gear teeth). Bring along a flashlight and maybe an inspection mirror, and look for any cracks in the trunnion castings. While you're down there check the belt for cracks. I'd then start the saw up again, run it for a minute or so, shut it off and see how hot the motor, particularly motor bearings, got. Then finally, I'd hand the guy a fifty and scoot because if everything checks out you just bought a tablesaw for less than what a skilsaw costs!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but I know a fair amount about Rockwell/Delta table saws and I'm not sure what that is from the pictures. It has the same style of elevation wheel as my '70 Unisaw but Unisaw's have rounded corners on the cabinet and come with solid extension wings. However, that saw appears to be a cabinet saw as I see the motor sticking out the right side.

Go grab it quick,(unless it seems to be junk) and take more pictures! 

Bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't emphasize the +1 on flashlight enough.Not only for pending machine purchases......its a go-to tool for repairs and general maintenance.

In general,I like alot of things folks here,don't.......one of which is small frame TS's.I'd snag that one in a heartbeat....clean it up,tune it up,and would park it if there wasn't some immediate need.You'd be amazed what this sized TS can be put to use for in a production environ.It can be set-up as a dedicated Dado machine,maybe a moulding head......heck,flip the whole thing upside down for use on an X-Y table?BW


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any update?

Bill


----------



## smb (Dec 13, 2011)

Just heard back from the seller....it sold...to someone else :-(. Oh well, i'll keep lookin'. thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't feel to bad about missing it. While it may have been a great deal, I have found that usually when I miss a good deal on a tool on CL I keep looking and wind up with somthing better.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was curious about this 'mystery' Rockwell saw so I posted its pictures on that Ol' Arn site. SMB: Be happy that you didn't buy it! Some of the guys who knew of that saw said that it's junk. Frankly, I was surprised as it looks like a quality older Rockwell piece but apparantly it has bad innards, including a noisy non-induction motor.

Check http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=107362&sid=51800cb1ac6994d8fb179c9b3e1d8dda

Bill


----------

